# Konig Helium bronze finish?



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I am planning on buying a set of bronze Konig Heliums tomorrow. The question I have is what is the finish like on them? I saw a set of Rotas and the finish was dull like there was no clearcoat on them. If the Heliums in bronze are like this I will probably go with the silver. Nother question. Do I need the eccentric hub rings for the Heliums?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for nothing, guys. Just kiddin. I placed an order today for my Heliums. I am charged. Can't wait to get them. I did get the bronze ones. Paid $415 shipped. Was the best price I had seen. Finally I can get rid of my stock 14" Se-r wheels.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Thanks for nothing, guys. Just kiddin. I placed an order today for my Heliums. I am charged. Can't wait to get them. I did get the bronze ones. Paid $415 shipped. Was the best price I had seen. Finally I can get rid of my stock 14" Se-r wheels. *


 where did you get them from?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *
> 
> where did you get them from? *


I bought them online at www.groupbuycenter.com Just put in Konig for a search word. The shop is in Florida. The add says 20% off of their price. It was $415 shipped with eccentric rings to WI. They are offering the bronze and silver finish. He only has bronze left but if you wanted silver he said he could have them to you in 2 weeks. He was a real nice guy. He said I should have them by Thurs. at the latest.


----------

